

Apple II software still being sold - smalltalk
http://store.syndicomm.com/

======
T-hawk
Atari 2600, too. AtariAge.com runs a store that produces and sells cartridges
of homebrew development efforts.
[http://atariage.com/store/index.php?l=product_list&c=21](http://atariage.com/store/index.php?l=product_list&c=21)

If you think the Apple II is a challenge, try programming for the Atari 2600.
128 bytes RAM, 4K ROM, two hardware sprites. And no frame buffer; "video
memory" consists of a couple dozen registers. The graphics chip is one-
dimensional; to draw a picture you must refresh its registers after the
electron beam draws each scanline. It literally uses the phosphor on the TV
screen as the frame buffer.

You can do "racing the beam" tricks with midframe graphics changes on many
machines, Apple II and C64 and Amiga and even a DOS PC, but it's _required_ to
even display a picture with the 2600.

~~~
winestock
Nick Montfort's book, _Racing the Beam_ (
<http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/racing-beam> ), goes into more detail.

------
primitur
We in the Oric-1/Atmos scene are still producing software for these 8-bit
machines. (I say we, I'm just a participant in the party as a CLOAD'er,
mostly, but one of these days that bit will flip..)

Anyway, there is a huge resurgence of interest in these kinds of old machines,
which frankly: still work, even if their users have all died or moved on to
other things.

Old computers can still teach every new generation a lot of things about the
world, so instead of pitching that stuff out folks, consider the oil-debt of
what it took to build (i.e. a _lot_ ) before your relinquish the right to make
it boot.

My old machines still provide hours of mirth and adventure. I could put one on
the 'net, but then again a big reason to have this machine is entirely not to
have it on the 'net! :)

(Edit: <http://oric.org> <http://forum.defence-force.org/>)

------
nglevin
As I recall, this shop was run by Eric Shepherd up until 2011 [1] before he
transferred control to Tony Diaz.

Shepherd is an author of many fine Apple II and Apple IIgs apps, including the
excellent IIgs emulator Sweet16 [2]. Now, he's a technical writer for Mozilla.
Awesome guy.

Diaz... runs Apple2.org [3], and I'm ashamed to admit I'm not aware of
anything else he's done for that community. If anybody else could fill in,
feel free.

[1] - [http://a2central.com/3234/syndicomm-changes-management-
maint...](http://a2central.com/3234/syndicomm-changes-management-maintains-
catalog-and-commitment-to-apple-ii/)

[2] - <http://www.sheppyware.net/software-mac/sweet16/>

[3] - <http://apple2.org>

------
mproud
I like this gem on the website:

“…while at present I'm not encountering any shipping delays, orders can take
some time to ship. If you have a need to get an order processed quickly,
please say so in your order comments!”

Just say so in the comments? I’m not sure I’ve _ever_ seen that before online
anywhere! :D

------
reidrac
These guys sell new cartridge releases for Commodore 64 and Atari jaguar:
<http://rgcd.bigcartel.com/>

They are "a retro game publishing business".

------
forinti
There are people still developing and selling BBC Micro games on cassettes:
[http://www.retrosoftware.co.uk/wiki/index.php/The_Krystal_Co...](http://www.retrosoftware.co.uk/wiki/index.php/The_Krystal_Connection)

------
SurfScore
Yup, I'm not suprised. Not a huge market for it but it says on the website its
just a 1-person part-time thing. You have to buy the software because theres
simply no other (easy) way to get stuff onto a computer that old. The Apple II
is a collectors item, and hackers love to tinker with old interesting stuff
like that.

I'm not suprised by the price either. The same thing happened with floppy
disks. You'd think they'd be really cheap, but in reality they're more
expensive than CDs sometimes. The demand is lower, so not as many are made,
and they don't get the benefits of scale to cut the price.

~~~
jthol
Go try to buy some ram for a 386. Let me know how much it costs.

~~~
Zardoz84
Try to buy a Amiga or a Spectrum +3 in Ebay, they not are cheap.

I can sell you some old RAM modules.... :)

------
cmang
These guys are selling new Apple II software, too -- Apple II DMS Drummer
Software:

<http://www.8bitweapon.com/store.htm>

It is a sample-based music sequencer, which is fairly amazing considering the
audio hardware in the Apple II was only capable of producing a "click" when a
bit of memory got poked. (Getting that clicker to play back waveforms is all a
matter of clicking at the right times.)

------
Samuel_Michon
“New from Apple, the HyperCard IIGS Developer's Kit consists of two 800K
disks.”

I bet it’s way better than the old one!

[http://store.16sector.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&#...</a>

------
Zardoz84
Amiga upgrades and other peripheral still being sold, designed, and builded.
(<http://www.amigakit.com/>)

